# modded ID horn need some input



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi guys ,havent had a chance to measure this thing, but this horn and driver are going into 2008 scion xb,this mod is what is needed space wise ,trying to get them as far out to the sides of dash as possible.I know there are going to be some negative impact.the bend is a radius bend no sharp corners,and is the same diameter all the way through, I may try to go another route if this does'nt work. Thanks for any input.http://


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

It will work below a certain frequency, above that the response will be very irregular. 

Can you post pictures of just the adapter you made?

Eric


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Eric thanks for looking,here is just the adapter and the horn where it inputs,now the one you see has a small ridge inside near the center of tube,that ridge isnt in the one with the driver mounted to it.I wanted to get some input before I went ahead with my frankenstein adapter,what i am looking for (that is why i am using these particular drivers) is a smooth extended top end,if you feel this will compromise my goal,then i will look into doing a straight entry,but i may have to do some funky stuff to the sides of the throat inside to get them to match up to the one inch throat on driver,i am also trying to stay within the area where the back (where the compression driver mounts)is cut off.so two goals one:smooth top end up to the capabilities of driver.two:fit within the area of the modded horn.thanks again for your input.this will be the third vehicle these horn bodies have been in.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

If you are limited on space you might consider the MH horns. They have better upper end than the full size anyways.

The inside diameter of the tube would need to be a constant 1" to work best, the bend will be ok for wavelengths below a given frequency, so it is the top end that will be most affected. Only way to know the exact effect is measure the frequency response and compare it to a normally mounted driver. 

Straight entry would be best. Next best is to have 45 reflectors that turn the wavefront 90 degrees, this has very minimal effect and is hard to measure even with a high resolution fft. 

I have had cars that did very well in IASCA that had similar modifications so it will work well, but you will be compromising the response to some degree.

Eric


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Bends are bad for the topend response. I know it seems like it would be a good thing, but the wavefront would not re-align properly that way causing some comb filtering.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks Eric and hated guy ,that input was what I was looking for,I may try it but likely will probably try to get the standard mount to work.thank you very much guys.


----------

